# shot placement baboon?



## gintonic

Have somebody some pics? :shade:

Thanks!!


:darkbeer::darkbeer:

GT


----------



## Karoojager

Die skoot moet hom in die middle van die boesem ( borsbeen ) raak :wink:


----------



## Stuka1166

Not sure...But I think the middle of the chest ??

My South African is a bit rusty


----------



## Stuka1166

Not sure...But I think the middle of the chest ??

My South African is a bit rusty...Or is it Dutch ??


----------



## gintonic

Karoojager said:


> Die skoot moet hom in die middle van die boesem ( borsbeen ) raak :wink:


Baie dankie!:shade::thumbs_up

I need a picture (incl. heart+lungs) for a presentation!

GT


----------



## Karoojager

Stuka1166 said:


> Not sure...But I think the middle of the chest ??
> 
> My South African is a bit rusty...Or is it Dutch ??


Yes, the heart of the baboon is not exactly where it is by the humans, also by this aming point you have the opportunity to hit the spine.
I shoot in the past some of this bugger.


----------



## gintonic

Karoojager said:


> Yes, the heart of the baboon is not exactly where it is by the humans, also by this aming point you have the opportunity to hit the spine.
> I shoot in the past some of this bugger.



Like this?


----------



## Karoojager

Yessssss Andreas:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## EugeneB

*babooooon shotplacement*

skiet hom innie hol ... pappie willie vel he  ... alias ye ol "texas heart shot" ... moet net fyn korrel, hoor ek


----------



## EugeneB

... picture as requested


----------



## EugeneB

sorry guys ... just had to ... groete vanaf Aus


----------



## McStamper

Here's my favorite shot of a baboon, tubed my coaches arrow!


----------



## Karoojager

Well done McStamper !!!! Congratulation


----------



## gintonic

McStamper said:


> Here's my favorite shot of a baboon, tubed my coaches arrow!



Pretty good!! :thumbs_up:hello2:

GT


----------



## mymathewsblewup

EugeneB said:


> skiet hom innie hol ... pappie willie vel he  ... alias ye ol "texas heart shot" ... moet net fyn korrel, hoor ek


i dont have a clue what that means but it is the funniest thing ive read on AT in a long time!!!!! ha ha ha ha ha. 

skiet hom innie hol=shoot him in the butthole?

pappie willie vel he=and his wanker too?

lol am i even close?:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Matatazela

First part correct - 

Pappa willie vel he = dad wants the skin intact. 

moet net vyn korrel hoor ek = (you) must just aim precisely I hear...

Not bad translation effort!


----------



## mymathewsblewup

Matatazela said:


> First part correct -
> 
> Pappa willie vel he = dad wants the skin intact.
> 
> moet net vyn korrel hoor ek = (you) must just aim precisely I hear...
> 
> Not bad translation effort!


lol, im going to do some more translating here in a few minutes


----------



## kbak67

I gotta get to Africa some day!


----------



## EugeneB

mymathewsblewup said:


> i dont have a clue what that means but it is the funniest thing ive read on AT in a long time!!!!! ha ha ha ha ha.
> 
> skiet hom innie hol=shoot him in the butthole?
> 
> pappie willie vel he=and his wanker too?
> 
> lol am i even close?:icon_1_lol:


Glad to see someone has a sense of humour ... old African hunting saying (I grew up in Namibia and South Africa) ... it is meant in a lighthearted and humerous way ... by shooting this way, at least you keep the skin nice and intact ... :wink:


----------



## Texas9

I would right in the d*** head if it was me. Im a ******* from arkasas though.


----------

